# e1000 slow on *some* sites with kernel 2.6.8, OK with 2.6.7

## bcollar

Greetings

I've recently upgraded to the 2.6.8.1 kernel and have been disappointed to find that my ethernet card doesn't seem to work properly anymore. The behaviour is rather odd:

* news.google.com takes 5 minutes to load

* sources.redhat.com takes 5 minutes to load too

* www.google.com loads as it should, so does slashdot

I don't know what the difference between these sites is. However, everything works fine and fast under 2.6.7. 

Does anyone know what's up with that? I see other posts in the forums, but they're all dealing with kernels older than 2.6.7. I'm using the kernel built-in module, not the one you can emerge.

Thanks for any help

Ben

----------

## trooper_ryan

Had this problem myself while migrating my work T41 laptop off FC1 onto gentoo.

Was using development-sources-2.6.8.1 with e1000 driver.  Download speeds averaged between 500B/s and 2K/s.  Not really good for fast ethernet.

Anyhow, tore my hair out before finding the problem was related to broken routers and tcp window scaling.

See http://lwn.net/Articles/92727/ for the details.

A quick workaround: echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_default_win_scale

----------

## bcollar

 *trooper_ryan wrote:*   

> Had this problem myself while migrating my work T41 laptop off FC1 onto gentoo.
> 
> Was using development-sources-2.6.8.1 with e1000 driver.  Download speeds averaged between 500B/s and 2K/s.  Not really good for fast ethernet.
> 
> Anyhow, tore my hair out before finding the problem was related to broken routers and tcp window scaling.
> ...

 

Hi trooper:

Thanks for pointing me there. That did exactly what I needed.

ben

----------

